# Komponenten für neuen Gaming PC ca. 1000€



## andu (8. Oktober 2014)

*Komponenten für neuen Gaming PC ca. 1000€*

Hallo zusammen,
zur Zeit bin ich dabei mir einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen. Ich möchte die Teile einzeln kaufen und den PC selbst zusammenbauen, das hat bisher immer gut funktioniert. Trotzdem möchte ich gleich vorweg sagen, dass ich kein Hardware-Experte bin, mich aber vor dem Kauf immer in die aktuellen Themen einlese und viel nach verschiedenen Komponenten suche.

Zur Zeit besitze ich noch einen X4-920 (4x2.8GHz) mit 4GB RAM und einer GTX 260. Allerdings werde ich diesen als Arbeits-/Internet-PC an die Familie weitergeben und mir selbst einen neuen zusammenbauen.

Der neue PC soll unter anderem gut fürs Gaming geeignet sein und evtl. auch ein bisschen für Videoaufnahmen / Streams. Bin zwar niemand der immer alle AAA-Titel sofort mit Mega-Grafik spielen will, aber der neue PC sollte viele Jahre halten und ausreichend Leistung bringen.

Was ich NICHT brauche: Monitor, Maus, Tastatur, Soundsystem, Festplatte

Ich habe mich bereits ein bisschen umgesehen und schon das ein oder andere gefunden. Ursprünglich wollte ich obere Mittelklasse Hardware, aber ich glaube ich bin mittlerweile eher in den High End Bereich hineingerutscht. Eingeplant habe ich mal etwa 1000€, da ist aber Spielraum vorhanden.

Grafikkarte:
Auf jeden Fall eine nvidia Karte, Hier bin ich sehr schnell auf die neue GTX 970 aufmerksam geworden, die dann auch der Ausgangspunkt für meine weitere Komponentensuche war. Die MSI GTX 970 4G Twin Frozr V gefällt mir ganz gut. Leise und gute Performance, aber mit ~350€ auch etwas teuer.

CPU:
Bisher habe ich immer AMD gekauft, dieses mal tendiere ich aber eher zu Intel. Besonders der i7 4790K hat mein Interesse geweckt. Aber auch hier ist wieder der Preis mit ~330€ recht hoch - zusammen mit der Graka ist damit schon weit über die Hälfte des eigentlichen Budgets weg.

Mainboard:
Da fehlt mir noch etwas der Durchblick, wenn ich das richtig sehe Brauche ich für obigen Prozessor den Sockel 1150 und Z97. Bisher hab ich nur das Gigabyte G1 Sniper Z97 (~130€) gefunden, das zwar einen guten Eindruck macht, aber leider kein SATA Express hat. Letzteres wäre aber ein ganz nettes Feature, damit ich aus meiner bereits vorhandenen SSD noch mehr rausholen kann.

RAM:
Auch hier musste ich mich erst etwas einlesen, um auf dem aktuellen Stand zu sein. Hab dann gelesen, dass 8GB im Normalfall völlig ausreicht und 16GB nur in seltenen Fällen sinnvoll sind. Stimmt das so? In eurem "RAM Mythen Thread" wird dann auch G.Skill TridentX 2x4GB DDR3-2400 CL10-12-12-31 für ~75€ empfohlen. Ist das noch aktuell oder gibt es da Alternativen?

Netzteil:
Hier hab ich mich noch nicht richtig informiert. Habt ihr eine Empfehlung? Bevorzugt mit geringer Lautstärke 

Gehäuse:
Auch ein Gehäuse hab ich noch nicht gefunden. Ich mag eher ein schlichtes Design und viel Platz im Innenraum, Farbe möglichst schwarz. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Empfehlung, aber ich halte natürlich auch selbst weiter Ausschau.

Lüfter:
Gute, leise und wenn möglich günstige Gehäuselüfter werden noch gesucht. Für die CPU sollte der boxed Kühler reichen, habe nicht vor zu übertakten.

Würde mich freuen, falls ihr mir mit den noch fehlenden Komponenten helfen könnt oder andere Vorschläge / Ideen habt. Bin für alles offen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2014)

andu schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall eine nvidia Karte, Hier bin ich sehr schnell auf die neue GTX 970 aufmerksam geworden, die dann auch der Ausgangspunkt für meine weitere Komponentensuche war. Die MSI GTX 970 4G Twin Frozr V gefällt mir ganz gut. Leise und gute Performance, aber mit ~350€ auch etwas teuer.


 Vor 2-3 Wochen hätte ich "okay" gesagt, aber inzwischen sind die GTX 970 wohl zu sehr nachgefragt, und wenn man dann für eine verfügbare GTX 970 mit leiser Lüftung 60-90€ mehr ausgibt als für die kaum langsamere AMD R9 290, wäre das entweder dumm oder man muss da schon ganz extrem die Nvidia-Brille aufhaben   oder massiver PhysX-Fan sein ^^ 



> CPU:
> Bisher habe ich immer AMD gekauft, dieses mal tendiere ich aber eher zu Intel. Besonders der i7 4790K hat mein Interesse geweckt. Aber auch hier ist wieder der Preis mit ~330€ recht hoch - zusammen mit der Graka ist damit schon weit über die Hälfte des eigentlichen Budgets weg.


 Den 4790k kann man nur "empfehlen", wenn du UNBEDINGT übertakten willst - und das hast Du ja nicht vor (schriebst Du bei den Lüftern).  Daher nimm am besten einen Xeon E3-1231v3 für ca 220€, damit bekommst einen Prozessor, der fast identisch zum i7 ist. Ihm fehlt nur die eigene Grafikeinheit, die man eh nicht braucht, wenn man eine Grafikkarte nutzt, und der Takt ist ein BISSchen geringer, aber trotzdem ist der kaum langsamer. So 0,2-0,3 GHz sind keine 10% Taktunterschied, und in Games macht das dann deutlich unter 10% Differenz aus, weil ja nicht nur die CPU für die FPS entscheidend ist.




> Mainboard:





> Da fehlt mir noch etwas der Durchblick, wenn ich das richtig sehe Brauche ich für obigen Prozessor den Sockel 1150 und Z97. Bisher hab ich nur das Gigabyte G1 Sniper Z97 (~130€) gefunden, das zwar einen guten Eindruck macht, aber leider kein SATA Express hat. Letzteres wäre aber ein ganz nettes Feature, damit ich aus meiner bereits vorhandenen SSD noch mehr rausholen kann.


 Das Board wäre gut, WENN Du übertakten willst. Ansonsten tut es auch jedes 70-80€ Board, am besten H97-Chipsatz. zB das ASRock H97 Pro4 ist eines der beliebtesten Boards (ca 75€) 

SATA Express würd ich ganz schnell wieder streichen, da du das nicht mit den gängigen SSDs nutzen kannst und es passende SSDs bisher so gut wie gar nicht gibt - die einzige schon erhältliche ist diese von Intel Intel SSD DC P3600 Series 800GB, SATA Express 40Gb/s (SSDPE2ME800G401) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  1500€ für 800GB  

Zudem ist der große Vorteil von SSD ja, dass sie faktisch eine Zugriffszeit von 0 haben. Da spielt es dann keine so große Rolle mehr, ob die Daten nun mit 400 oder 2000 MB/s fließen, da ja zudem nur selten mal mehr als ein nur ein paar MB für/von einem Programm geladen werden müssen. Und fürs Kopieren würde es nur was bringen, wenn auch das Quell/Ziellaufwerk so schnell wäre.




> RAM:
> Auch hier musste ich mich erst etwas einlesen, um auf dem aktuellen Stand zu sein. Hab dann gelesen, dass 8GB im Normalfall völlig ausreicht und 16GB nur in seltenen Fällen sinnvoll sind. Stimmt das so? In eurem "RAM Mythen Thread" wird dann auch G.Skill TridentX 2x4GB DDR3-2400 CL10-12-12-31 für ~75€ empfohlen. Ist das noch aktuell oder gibt es da Alternativen?


 8GB reichen auf jeden Fall, es kann aber für Videoediting etwas besser sein, wenn man 16GB hat - aber ob der Vorteil dann wiederum direkt 70€ mehr wert ist? Ich selber habe 16GB, aber auch nur, da ich Anfang 2013 ohnehin für 250€ aufgerüstet hab und 8GB nur 35€ kosteten - d.h. 16GB kosteten nur 35€ mehr  

RAM kannst Du aber ansonsten generell einfach irgendein DDR3-1600 nehmen mit 1,5 Volt, und immer 2 Riegel, nicht nur einen. Es schadet nicht, mehr als DDR3-1600 zu nehmen, aber es lohnt sich auch kaum, wenn es mehr als 5-6€ sind. 




> Netzteil:





> Hier hab ich mich noch nicht richtig informiert. Habt ihr eine Empfehlung? Bevorzugt mit geringer Lautstärke


 moderne Markennetzteile sind eigentlich quasi unhörbar. Die fügen sich in ein leises Rauschen des PCs mit ein. 450-550W würde ich nehmen, ab 45€ aufwärts - wenn Du mehr ausgibst, steigt idR die Effizienz und die Güte der Bauteile, und um die 10€ mehr kostet es, wenn man abnehmbare Kabel will. Nicht ganz billig, aber auch nicht superteuer wäre zb die BeQuiet E8-CM-Serie mit abnehmbaren Kabeln. be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   oder auch gut Sea Sonic G-Series G-450 450W ATX 2.3 (SSR-450RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder was günstiger, dafür nicht ganz so effizient Cooler Master G550M 550W ATX 2.31 (RS-550-AMAA-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020076-EU/CP-9020076-UK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



> Gehäuse:
> Auch ein Gehäuse hab ich noch nicht gefunden. Ich mag eher ein schlichtes Design und viel Platz im Innenraum, Farbe möglichst schwarz. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Empfehlung, aber ich halte natürlich auch selbst weiter Ausschau.


 zB

Enermax iVektor schwarz (ECA3311A-B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder ein sehr günstiges Cooler Master CM Force 500 (FOR-500-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Falls Du nicht oft ans DVD-LW ranmusst, kannst Du auch was mit Klappe vorne nehmen wie zB BitFenix Shadow (BFC-SDO-150-KKXBR-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  (quasi eine Tür vorne) oder Sharkoon Mask Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  (da hast du oben eine Klappe vor den DVD-Schächten)




> Lüfter:
> Gute, leise und wenn möglich günstige Gehäuselüfter werden noch gesucht. Für die CPU sollte der boxed Kühler reichen, habe nicht vor zu übertakten.


  die Gehäuse haben an sich immer mind schon einen Lüfter drin, und der reicht dann auch - hinten einer zum Luft-Rausblasen. Man kann unten vorne noch einen langsamen zum Unterstützen des Luftstroms einbauen. Aber was ganz besonderes muss das nicht sein - schau mal zB nach einem Scythe Slipstream mit 800 U/Min, der reicht völlig für vorne, und hinten würd ich nur handeln, wenn der im Gehäuse vorverbaute Dir zu laut sein sollte - allerdings sind moderne Lüfter, auch Graka und CPU, viel leiser als noch zu Zeiten Deines alten PCs mit der alten GTX 260, ich denke da wirst Du so oder so überrascht sein  

Trotzdem solltest Du auch einen CPU-Kühler nehmen - muss aber nix teures sein, aber so 15-20€ für einen Alpenföhn Sella oder Skythe Katana 4 oder auch einen Arctic Freezer 13 CO, dann ist der PC auch bei Last sehr leise. 



Es fehlen ansonsten halt nur noch die Laufwerke. Festplatte mit 7200 U/Min, 1000GB ca 50€, 2000GB ca 70€. SSDs mit 240GB gibt es unter 100€.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (9. Oktober 2014)

Hab grad für das Budget was zusammengestellt, mein Vorschlag wäre dann der Warenkorb für rund 1030€. Wenn du mit den Videoaufnahmen Let's Plays meinst, ist es ratsam, dass du die Videos beim Aufnehmen nicht auf die gleich Platte packst, wo System und/oder Spiele drauf sind, da die damit auch mal überfordert sein können. Daher nimmst du da am Besten eine eigene Festplatte mit 1-2 TB. Habe bei mir auch als Aufnahmeplatte nur eine mit 1TB, das reicht eigentlich locker. Wenn die Rohdateien dann encodiert sind, sind die wesentlich kleiner und kommen dann auch auf eine externe Festplatte zur Sicherung.


----------



## andu (9. Oktober 2014)

Danke, ihr habt mir schon ein ganzes Stück weitergeholfen.

Zum Prozessor: Dann werde ich da mal den Xeon E3-1231v3 in Betracht ziehen, wenn ich das richtig sehe läuft der auf dem gleichen Sockel wie die neueren CPUs? Eine Frage noch zum Thema CPU: Hat der i7 4790K nicht 4GHz? Dann wären das nämlich schon 0,6GHz mehr als der Xeon, das wären dann halt 15% Unterschied, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Achja und nochwas, was ist denn der Unterschied zum i7 4790 (ohne K)? Hab gehört da geht es nur um den freien Multiplikator. Weil der i7 4790 wäre mit ~270€ schon deutlich billiger.

Zum Mainboard: Alles klar, dann werde ich mir da ein günstiges, solides Board holen. Wobei ich auch gelesen hab, dass Gigabyte gute Soundchips verbaut (ich hab keine extra Soundkarte). Das mit SATA Express ist dann wieder gestrichen, hab ich wohl falsch verstanden (dachte das kann jede SSD).

Zur Grafikkarte: Naja da bin ich schon ein ziemlicher nvidia Anhänger, deswegen zieh ich die 970 GTX mal weiterhin in Betracht.

Zum RAM: Ja, da hab ich gelesen, dass die sich alle ziemlich ähneln, weil fast überall die gleichen Teile verbaut sind. Denke mal, dass mir 8GB reichen sollten.

Netzteil, Gehäuse und Lüfter such ich mir dann was aus. Danke für die Empfehlungen. Nach einem Laufwerk / Brenner muss ich dann auch noch schauen.

Festplatten brauch ich übrigens keine, hab noch eine recht neue SSD und eine HDD, die ich beide in den neuen PC umbauen werde.

Die Zusammenstellung von Peacemaker trifft schon ziemlich gut das was ich suche.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt, der 4790k hat sehr viel Takt - der Vorgänger i7-4770k hat da nur 3,5GHz, und der 4790 ohne k hat nur 3,6GHz - hatte mich mehr an dem orientiert. Aber trotzdem ist es halt so, dass auch die 15% mehr in Games bei weitem keine 15% mehr FPS bedeuten.  Selbst wenn wie sagen, dass es je nach Spiel vlt 10% mehr sind (das wird sicher erst in Zukunft sich genauer zeigen, weil derzeit noch klar die Grafikkarten die Grenze darstellen und die Taktwerte, wenn man eh eine gute CPU hat, kaum eine Rolle spielen), musst Du halt überlegen, ob das den Aufpreis wert wäre.  Der Xeon 1231v3 ist halt ansonsten Top: 3,4GHz für 220€ - wenn man nur 0,1GHz mehr will, zahlt man direkt 20€ drauf (Xeon 1241v3), und die core i7 mit 3,5-3,6GHz kosten auch gleich 40€ mehr als der 1231v3. Und der 4790K halt direkt mind 80€ mehr...    ICH finde den Aufpreis zu hoch. Sagen wir mal, dass der PC irgendwann WEGEN der CPU nur noch 30 FPS in einem Spiel schafft, dann schafft der 4790K selbst bei +15% auch nur 35 FPS. Der PC "hält" dann halt vlt 1-2 "Blockbuster"-Spiele länger, bis Du aufrüsten musst, aber mit dem Xeon hättest Du halt 80-100€ gespart. Dafür hast Du mit dem 4790K aber - wenn dann mal die Spiele etwas CPU-lastiger werden und sich der Taktvorteil vlt dann zeigt - durchgehend immer etwas mehr FPS. 


Als Board kannst Du auch das hier nehmen, wenn Du Gigabyte bevorzugst Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  das ist auch sehr gut. 

Die GTX 970 kostet halt derzeit ziemlich viel, wenn man sie überhaupt noch lieferbar findet. Musst Du selber wissen, ob du trotzdem unbedingt nvidia willst  

DVD-Brenner kannst du irgendeinen mit SATA nehmen, die gibt es schon ab um die 12 Euro, und weil die Teile schon lange ausgereift sind, tun die sich auch alle eigentlich nix.


----------



## andu (9. Oktober 2014)

Okay, vielen Dank für die Info. Dann hatte ich grade bei dem i7 4790 eine Seite mit falschen Infos, da stand nämlich 4.0 GHz wie beim 4790K. Da er aber in Wirklichkeit 3.6 GHz hat werde ich dann wohl zum Xeon greifen, der billiger ist und fast die gleiche Leistung bringt.

Was das Mainboard angeht, da bevorzuge ich eigentlich keinen Anbieter. Bisher hatte ich meistens MSI oder ASUS. Hauptsache das Board ist zuverlässig.

Das mit der GTX 970 ist jetzt sehr ärgerlich, dass ich da zu spät dran bin. Die ist scheinbar nirgends mehr lieferbar.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2014)

naja, die kommt sicher bald wieder in die Shops - ich würd dann aber warten, bis die wieder eher 300€ kostet, was anfangs der Fall war


----------



## andu (9. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank schonmal bis hier hin, hat mir sehr geholfen die Zusammenstellung zu verbessern. Aktuell sieht es folgendermaßen aus:

Prozessor:
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 ~220€

Mainboard:
Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 ~75€

RAM:
Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB 1600MHz CL9 1.5V ~85€
oder
Kingston HyperX PnP 8GB 1600MHz CL9 1.5V ~75€

Hab beim Suchen auch Corsair Vengance LP 16GB 1600MHz CL10 für 144€ entdeckt, ist das theoretisch ein akzeptabler Preis? Auch wenn natürlich weiterhin die Frage ist, ob sich die 16GB überhaupt lohnen.

Grafikkarte:
Da häng ich weiterhin an der MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G und hoffe, dass die bald wieder verfügbar ist für 300-350€.

Netzteil:
Be Quiet Straight Power E10 500W ~80€
oder
Sea Sonic G-Series G-450 450W ~75€

Gehäuse:
Noch keins gefunden, dass mir zu 100% zusagt.

Lüfter:
Für die CPU: Arctic Freezer 13 CO ~30€
Für das Gehäuse:: Scythe Slipstream 120 800rpm ~6€

Dann wäre ich so grob bei 850€ ohne Gehäuse.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (9. Oktober 2014)

Beim RAM kannst du nochmal ein bisschen sparen, wenn du das Ballistix Sport 8GB-1600 Kit nimmst (2x 4GB). Sind rund 63€.


----------



## iPol0nski (9. Oktober 2014)

Um nochmal auf den Soundchip auf dem Mainboard einzugehen, darauf zu achten lohnt sich erst wenn du eine wirklich hochwertige Anlage hast. Also ich SAG mal 400€ aufwärts...ansonsten wirst du keinen wirklichen Soundunterschied merken! Wichtig sind dann eher die Anschlüsse (5.1/7.1) bzw. Digitale Ausgänge. 
Auch hierzu noch was, viele hochwertige Anlagen haben eigene Soundchips verbaut welche natürlich eine gute soundqualität erzeugen....aber um diese optimal nutzen zu können ist ein digitaler aus/Eingang nötig!


----------



## andu (11. Oktober 2014)

Okay, danke für die Info mit den Soundchips.

Wegen der GTX 970 nochmal... hab gesehen die taucht so langsam bei dem ein oder anderen Händler wieder auf, allerdings noch sehr teuer. Ihr habt da etwas mehr Erfahrung: Kann ich damit rechnen, dass die Preise in den nächsten Tagen etwas fallen? Oder sollte ich eher schnell zuschlagen, bevor wieder alle vergriffen sind?

Wegen dem Gehäuse: Da hab ich das hier gefunden, das schon so ziemlich meinen Geschmack trifft: Caseking.de 
Aber falls jemand noch Alternativen dazu kennt, immer her damit


----------



## iPol0nski (11. Oktober 2014)

Also die frage wäre bis wann soll der PC fertig sein? Wenn du noch 1-2 Monate warten kannst wäre sie wahrscheinlich billiger und sollte auch besser zu bekommen sein. Oftmals will man aber die PC möglichst schnell haben(ich könnt auch keine 2 Monate warten  ). Die Grafikkarte ist halt im Moment sehr gefragt und daher die Preise natürlich auch entsprechend höher!


----------



## andu (11. Oktober 2014)

Normalerweise könnte ich die 1-2 Monate noch warten, aber jetzt sind noch Hardware Probleme bei meinem jetztigen PC dazugekommen. Deswegen wärs ganz günstig wenn ich schon in den nächsten Tagen einen neuen PC hätte, dann könnte ich den alten auch in Ruhe reparieren und den wahrscheinlich fehlerhaften Ram von Corsair tauschen lassen (da hat man ja lebenslage Garantie), ohne dass ich in der Zwischenzeit ohne PC dastehe. Ersatzteile kaufen ist bei der alten Hardware leider unverschämt teuer, das will ich möglichst vermeiden.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2014)

Die AMD R9 290 wäre halt lieferbar UND auch schon unter 300 Euro - die GTX 970 ist ca 5-6% schneller. ODER, wenn du ganz unbedingt Nvidia nimmst, du nimmst nur eine GTX 770 - da gibt es grad die Gainward Phantom mit 4GB für nur 230€ in manchen Shops. Die R9 290 wäre halt 25% schneller, dafür 40€ teurer.


----------



## andu (22. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt muss ich mich nochmal melden. Da mein aktueller PC Probleme macht, hab ich gestern mal fast alle Teile für meinen neuen PC bestellt:
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3, Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3, Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB 1600MHz CL9, BeQuiet Straight Power E10 500W, Fractal Define R4 Midi Tower, Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 CO, LG GH24NS DVD-RW

SSD und HDD übernehme ich aus meinem alten PC. Fehlt noch die Grafikkarte. Ursprünglich wollte ich ja die MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G, da die scheinbar einer der besten 970er Karten ist. Die ist aber immer noch entweder nicht lieferbar oder kostet 350€ aufwärts.

Jetzt hab ich zwei Möglichkeiten: 1. Noch 2-3 Monate warten und solange meine alte Grafikkarte weiterverwenden (ja, mir ist klar, dass die das restliche System stark limitiert, aber damit könnte ich leben) oder 2. Jetzt eine neue Karte kaufen.

Meint ihr es tut sich in den nächsten Monate noch was bei den Preisen der GTX970? Würde eigentlich gerne zu einer nvidia Karte greifen, z.B. hätte ich auch gerne das Shadowplay Feature. Ansonsten hab ich mich aber nochmal umgesehen und dabei auch AMD Karten in Betracht gezogen.

Da es die MSI Gaming 4G natürlich auch unter den Radeons gibt: Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die die gleichen Eigenschaften haben? Also gute Leistung, ordentliche Temperaturen, relativ leise, Lüfter aus im 2D-Betrieb usw.? Sonst hab ich noch gelesen, dass die Sapphire Tri-X OC Karten ganz gut sein sollen. Sind die besser als die von MSI?

Die R9 290X bewegen sich ja ungefähr im Preisrahmen der GTX970, wie sind die so im direkten Vergleich? Eine MSI R9 290X gibts ja schon für 320€, das wäre gerade noch im Rahmen was ich zahlen würde. Lohnt sich das? Bzw. wie schneiden die deutlich günstigeren R9 290 (ohne X) im Leistungsvergleich ab?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2014)

Die GTX 970 ist um die 5-6% schneller als die R9 290 (ohne X! ) . Der Kühler der MSI-Modelle ist quasi immer der gleicht mit minimalen Anpassungen, aber weil die Nvidia GTX 970 vergleichsweise wenig Strom braucht und daher "von Natur aus" etwas kühler ist, könnte die MSI GTX 970 NOCH leiser sein als die MSI R9 290 - wobei auch die MSI R9 290 aber auch schon sehr leise ist, genau wie viele andere R9 290 mit 2-3 Lüftern. Spätestens nach einer manuellen Lüfter-Anpassung hast Du selbst bei Volllast einen leisen PC, das wird vermutlich nicht lauter sein als die GTX 260m OHNE Last  

Da man die R9 290 schon ab 250-260€ bekommt und die GTX 970 derzeit eher 340-350€ kosten, sind die R9 290 der beste Kauf, sofern man nicht unbedingt PhsyX haben will. Shadowplay wiederum: es gibt zB beim MSI-Afterburner auch eine Videofunktion, falls Dir das so wichtig ist. Die MSI R9 290 kostet ja nur ca. 270€  MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   - rein von der Leistung her "dürfte" eine GTX 970 dann maximal 290 Euro kosten (6% mehr). D.h. 330-350€ für eine GTX 970 sind da einfach viel zu viel. Und auch die R9 290X sind eigentlich zu teuer: im "Quietmodus" der R9 290X ist die R9 290 quasi gleichschnell, und im "Uber"-Modus der R9 290X bringt die auch nur ca 10% mehr Leistung.


----------



## andu (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass das einzige Manko der MSI GTX970 ist, dass sie mit 290 Watt sehr viel Strom braucht. Da wird der Unterschied zu den AMD Karten auch nicht mehr so groß sein oder?

Die MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G scheint ja dann eine gute Wahl zu sein, evtl. kauf ich mir die dann noch direkt nach, dann wäre der PC auch komplett.

Bzw. weiß jemand wie die Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC im Vergleich ist? Wären nur ein paar Euro Preisunterschied.

http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/msi-r9-290-gaming-4g-v308-002r-a1054251.html
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/sapphire-radeon-r9-290-tri-x-oc-11227-00-40g-a1048411.html


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2014)

Also, da musst Du was falsches gelesen haben. Die GTX 970 braucht nämlich vergleichsweise sehr wenig, eher unter 200W- die R9 290 eher 250W. Aber 290W? Wo hast Du das gelesen? Vlt der GANZE PC, das kann sein  

Die Sapphire Tri-X OC gilt als besonders leise. Musst nur mit dem Gehäuse aufpassen, weil manche maximal 30cm Platz haben, und die Sapphire ist nen Tick länger


----------



## andu (22. Oktober 2014)

Achja, das kann gut sein, dass sich das aufs ganze System bezogen hat. Gefunden hab ich das hier: 11 GeForce GTX 970 im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Das mit der Größe der Tri-X OC hab ich schon gesehen. Mein Gehäuse bietet nur 29,5cm Platz, außer ich bau einen HDD Käfig aus, dann würde die Graka reinpassen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2014)

Normalerweise ist das ja nur ein Teil des Käfigs, den man entfernt, und trotzdem noch genug Platz für 2-3 Festplatten - hast Du das mal geprüft?


----------



## CyberGames (29. Oktober 2014)

*Alternative Gebrauchtteile*

Moin,

also ich bin selbst auch nicht der größte Experte auf dem Gebiet aber habe mir von einem Kollegen einen PC selbst zusammenstellen lassen (fragt bitte nicht nach den Eckdaten, da mit bin ich leider schon etwas überfragt).
Das gute Stück ist jetzt knapp 1 Jahr alt und läuft immer noch ohne Probleme. Auch "neuere" Spiele kann ich größtenteils ohne Ruckeln o.ä. spielen. Bis auf den Monitor und das Gehäuse habe ich alles gebraucht gekauft und ca. 750 ausgegeben.

Je nachdem was du alles damit machen und zocken willst, kann ich dir also auch empfehlen mal auf Ebay oder Servershop24 zu gucken. Insbesondere auf  Servershop24  hast du eine gute Auswahl an gebrauchten Servern, Grafikkarten etc und dazu auch noch Garantie.

Auch wenn ich vllt nicht ganz so gut helfen konnte wie der Rest hier, hoffe ich trotzdem das es dem ein oder anderen vllt etwas hilft

Greetz 
CG


----------

